# Decent Freight Car Trucks?



## Lighthorseman (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope this hasn't been hashed over too many times before, but I was wondering if anyone has recommendations of a supplier for nice freight car trucks. I'm pretty sure there are some really nicely detailed ones available with brakes and everything. I thought I'd try my hand at building a simple flatcar. Any help or links would be great.

Do both Fn3 and G scale use the same basic trucks?

Thanks!
-Steve-


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

What scale and what time period?


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Hartford if your going to build NG.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do both Fn3 and G scale use the same basic trucks 
Steve, 

Fn3 is 1:20.3 scale, and G is (usually) considered to be 1:22.5. Many folk don't bother with the fact that a 'g scale' truck is 10% smaller than an F scale truck. You were considering a 3' gauge truck, not standard gauge? 

That being said, there are lots of trucks of different designs in the two scales with differing details and features depending on the time period of your model. 

A typical 'archbar' truck which was used by most 3' narrow gauge railroads (the .n3 in Fn3) is fitted by bachmann on their 'spectrum' flatcar (the big one, not the two smaller ones) or by Accucraft. 

As RGS41 says, Hartford made a very detailed (and expensive) truck. http://www.hartfordlargescaleproducts.com/ 

The Delton/Aristo 'classic' series trucks are quite detailed. Phils Narrow Gauge sells them and others: http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/Parts.html 

You can get cars secondhand cheaply. A used/scrap freight car is a very good source of parts, including trucks.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello 
For scratching I have used USA trains Archbar truck, they are sold in packs of 2 for about $8 not including the wheels. They are a basic truck not overly detailed but solid and you could always throw some weathering on etc... If you are building sometehing to sit on the shelf and display that is one thing but some cars to do service on your layout the USAT isn't bad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the USA ones. I've found sprung trucks look nice, but really add nothing to the tracking.


----------

